# South Shields eng cadets 75 to 79



## Mexico1971 (Nov 20, 2018)

Found this site recently as we all get older often reflect on years past and what became of folk.
I was Bank Line 2nd intake.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

A little out of the era, but I was Ocean Fleets, January 80. I live in Mexico City.
Rgds.
Dave


----------

